# Appstore sans CB



## cazaux-moutou philippe (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

j ai un compte APPstore

je viens d acheter un mac pour mon fils et pour l installer je me suis servi de mon compte Appstore, mais maintenant je voudrais enlever mes infos et prendre un compte a mon fils. Mais je suis obligé de rentrer un moyen de paiement

sur les page apple, ils indiquaient de choisir sans moyen de paiement mais ce bouton n existe plus

comment ouvrir un compte appstore sans moyen de paiement, juste pour faire les MAJ

merci


----------



## nifex (27 Juillet 2012)

Sauf erreur il faut vouloir télécharger une application gratuite en étant déconnecté et là il te demande de te connecter ou de créer un compte et là tu as l'option pour créer un compte sans carte de crédit


----------



## Lauange (27 Juillet 2012)

Oui Nifex, c'est la bonne procédure.


----------

